# mikuraji



## MarcB

Hi Korean forer@s, What is mikuraji? The context is food.


----------



## MingRaymond

*미꾸라지*
a loach


----------



## MarcB

Thanks MingRaymond.


----------



## Nikola

I have never heard of loath before. Is it an eel?


----------



## juniebug

I think it's different from an eel.
We call an eel 'jang uh' 장어

Most of the time we make a spicy 
soup with mikurajis


----------



## glaspalatset

juniebug said:


> I think it's different from an eel.
> We call an eel 'jang uh' 장어
> 
> Most of the time we make a spicy
> soup with mikurajis


 
How I love that soup.


----------



## Nikola

Nikola said:


> I have never heard of loath before. Is it an eel?


Typo not loath. Loach


----------

